# Buuuuurrrrrrrpppp



## Battou (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooooh Scuze me, Nasty case of G.A.S. today

New aquisitions

Olympus OM-1 
Vivitar Teleconverter and Vivitar 70-150mm zoom lens - Came with Body
Vivitar 400mm telephoto - OM mount













Chinion CS
Chinion 55mm 1.7


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know of a good 12 step GAS program...:lmao:

Nice cams!


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks.

The Chinon there was a suprise buy. When I saw it it was in it's case and was completely unmarked. oooo mystery camera  Had to take a look. Upon discovering it's mount it had to come home with me. It should proove to be a good body to mount my seven dollar wonder on.

Now I only need fo figure out the battery situation as I am sure it's dead.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 21, 2008)

Manual for Chinon CS? Here:

CLICKY


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't need the manual I just needed the battery designation (not included in that manual). I did find it elseware on the site and as it turns out it's the same battery my EF uses. Unfortunately...I put my last two in the EF the other day :lmao: Looks like I need to take a trip for batteries.


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a black Chinon CS. It's a great screw-mount body.  Built like a tank 
with an accurate, metal-blade shutter.


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh wow, that black one looks pretty hot, If the one I got was not so clean I'd paint it, I like that look of the black on the body.

Your Timer lever is different.....Different production year I assume.


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 21, 2008)

You're going to love that OM-1 and it is amazing that it has the hot shoe mount!  They are quite fragile and thus rare.  I have triangular strap loops on mine.


----------



## Battou (Jul 22, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> You're going to love that OM-1 and it is amazing that it has the hot shoe mount!  They are quite fragile and thus rare.  I have triangular strap loops on mine.



lol, I'm actually alredy having second thoughts about having bought it. It's a very slow camera to opperate in comparison to what I am accustomed to. Most notably in the shutter speed adjustments. I'm so accustumed to having it at the tip of my finger, I was at a complete loss for about ten minuets trying to figure it out. With big lenses like that 400mm there is almost five inches travel from focusing ring to shutter speed dial, then on top of that I have to worrie about my fat fingers taking the aperture ring with it 

As for the hot shoe....I don't use flashes.....so it'll stay that way condition wise


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well if you end up not liking it, feel free to just send it to me.  I'd take another!  haha.


----------



## Battou (Jul 22, 2008)

Acutally I think this will be the camera of choice for my neices soccer games despite the slow opperation, That 70-150 looks much more relyable than either of my Canon mount zooms. One of the things I loved about my Canon mount 80-200 is the constant aperture witch the 100-300 lacks but, the 80 - 200 had bad glass. the 70 - 150 that came with that body has both imaculate glass and constant aperture....so I think I can fumble around with a little awkward handling for just that reason.


Also I can't wait to get that 200mm Bushnell on to the Chinon, I really like that lens and need to use it more than I have been.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 23, 2008)

Whoa!  I know now who I should to harass when I get ready to purchase my lens.


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Whoa!  I know now who I should to harass when I get ready to purchase my lens.



 what.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 25, 2008)

Just expect a PM from me when I have to choose a new lens.  I think it was late when I wrote that&#8230; yeah I was tired.:lmao:


----------

